# DIY LED Canopy Rope Lighs



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Could I do some rope light like 8 feet of lights on a 2 foot tank, and if that's not enough maybe and a single Led flood light.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Common anyone got an idea? Common don't let me down


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It's certainly doable but you may have to trim the light a bit. It's not going to be near as bright as a florescent, but it will cast a nice, subtle effect.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I used the rope lights and they're not very bright. By the time I had enough, the electrical usage was through the roof. Not all LED lighting is energy efficient.


----------



## edgez0rz (May 14, 2012)

IKEA LED Dioder multicolor strips it comes with 4-12" strips that can be changed any color i used them on my 125gal for night lights. i had my T5 and the LEDs on timers so one would shut off and the others would turn on. looks pretty awesome as well. they come with all the little mounting hardware needed and i had mine mounted to my wooden canopy. took all of 15 minutes to install.

this is a pic of my 125 at night 


i think they are 39.99 now and come with everything you need

heres a link
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

hope this helps


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

If you have it laying around, it won't hurt.
If you are going to buy some, don't. Like above, not bright enough but I find it makes a good in-between light, and the fry tanks :fish:


----------

